# Jade a Great Dane not a golden



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences. She was a beautiful girl. I know she was happy with you as her age testifies. Sending you all strength.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow 12 years old for a Great Dane is an excellent long life. I know how hard it is and right before the Holidays to have a loss, I am so sorry about your Jade.....hugs


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my heart hurts along with yours. I remember so well Jade and her scary bloat episode...... we were all on pins and needles trying to will her through it. Godspeed sweet Jade. You were loved around the world. And big hugs to you. It's not easy to let go even when we know for sure it is for the best.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh my word Tracey had just pulled myself together after reading your posts on UK goldens and FB, now in bits again. Only a fraction of the pain you must be feeling though. As the post above says she was loved all over the world. What a tribute!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry.

Run softly at the Bridge, Jade.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

My thanks go to all of you for your kind thoughts about Jade she was so very very special words can not explain (she was amazing with Honey) but I would like to say a special thank you Jo Ellen and Daisy had I not read about Daisy we would have lost Jade 2 years ago so sorry that I hit it with you first Jo.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Oh my heart hurts along with yours. I remember so well Jade and her scary bloat episode...... we were all on pins and needles trying to will her through it. Godspeed sweet Jade. You were loved around the world. And big hugs to you. It's not easy to let go even when we know for sure it is for the best.


Thank you I will never forget the support I was given, that was what got me through.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry that Jade had to leave you. What a majestic looking girl she was.

Rest in Peace sweet Jade... The sky is a brighter sky tonight.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry, I know much she meant to you.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Jade was a beautiful and special girl. I hope the special memories you have will bring you comfort at this sad time. Please know you are in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs

RIP Jade


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about Jade.  She lived a long life and I'm sure she enjoyed her years with you. RIP Sweet Jade.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Jade. Boy she sure lived a good long life for a great dane, that must prove how very loved she was. She was beautiful. I've always liked great danes, gentle giants.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry about your Jade. When you posted about her having bloat, I remember us all praying so hard for her to be ok and cheering when the news came. Your girl is the shining star so bright in the sky tonight and forever more. Because of your love and care she lived a beautiful and long life. My heart goes out to you for your pain. 

Run Free at the Bridge Jade


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I remember how hard you fought to save Jade before. I will go look for that bright star in the night sky. Godspeed, dear Jade.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Jade.
Another long timer gone from the forum.

Even when we know it is for the best, it hurt, hurt, hurts.
I know there is a very, bright star shining for her.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so terribly sorry for your loss. RIP Jade....til you see your family again.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Even though it seems so short, I don't think I have ever heard of a Great Dane reaching that age--what a testament to the love and care you gave to Jade. May her memories comfort you in the days to come and eventually bring nothing but smiles to you when you remember her.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry about the loss of beautiful Jade to Rainbow Bridge. She was so loved here and we all prayed when she had bloat. I can't believe it was two years ago!
I know it is wonderful she made it to 12 but no matter how long we have them, saying Goodbye is so hard. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your beautiful Jade.....

RIP Jade......


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss. May the warm sweet memories quickly replace the grieving you are feeling now.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

She was gorgeous. RIP sweet soul


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I am so sorry, run free Jade


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Tracey I am so sorry. My heart breaks with you over your loss of Jade. She was a very special and beautiful girl.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very saddened to read this, and know of the pain and the hurt that you will be feeling now - but you will also know that in your hearts you gave Jade the ultimate act of true love that we can ever give, and that is to let them go, peacefully, painlessly and with dignity.

I know many people took Jade into their hearts, me included and the forum will be a sadder place for her passing, but at the same time her life will also be celebrated as a testament to the good life that she had.

WEEP NOT FOR ME THOUGH I AM GONE
INTO THAT GENTLE NIGHT
GRIEVE IF YOU WILL BUT NOT FOR LONG
UPON MY SOUL’S SWEET FLIGHT

I AM AT PEACE, MY SOULS AT REST
THERE IS NO NEED FOR TEARS
FOR WITH YOUR LOVE I WAS SO BLESSED
FOR ALL THOSE MANY YEARS


THERE IS NO PAIN, I SUFFER NOT
THE FEAR NOW IS ALL GONE
PUT NOW THESE THINGS OUT OF YOUR THOUGHTS
IN YOUR MEMORY I LIVE ON

REMEMBER NOT MY FIGHT FOR BREATH
REMEMBER NOT THE STRIFE
PLEASE DO NOT DWELL UNPON MY DEATH
BUT CELEBRATE MY LIFE

Run free, shine brightly and sleep softly Jade


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet girl Jade. When I look up into the sky I will look for that bright shiny star and think of her. 

Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

My thoughts are with you and your family...Jade was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh no! I am so sad to hear this about Jade. I know she is the most wonderful girl. It's terribly hard to say goodbye, and I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow, 12 years for a GD! My nephew has a GD and he told me 10 years is their average life expectancy. She surely loved her life.

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP dear Jade.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The lovely and well loved Princess Jade is the biggest, brightest star in the heavens right now - a testament to your good care and devotion. Such a wonderful, long life for a Great Dane. She was beautiful. I know how you'll miss her.

Hugs and prayers sent to you from Northern Michigan, Tracey.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I just wanted to add that Jade was a valued and loved member of the forum. The loss is no less because she wasn't a golden. We all love all of our pets.

I am sorry for your pain, but so glad the lovely majestic Jade had such a wonderful "Mom".


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace sweet Jade.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> So very saddened to read this, and know of the pain and the hurt that you will be feeling now - but you will also know that in your hearts you gave Jade the ultimate act of true love that we can ever give, and that is to let them go, peacefully, painlessly and with dignity.
> 
> I know many people took Jade into their hearts, me included and the forum will be a sadder place for her passing, but at the same time her life will also be celebrated as a testament to the good life that she had.
> 
> ...


 ahhhh well thats me tearing up agsin R.I.P. jade


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh my goodness, Garry and I thank you all so much for your very kind words about Jade and messages of support we are feeling quite overwhelmed to be quite honest but send heart felt thanks to each and everyone of you.

Jade my geriatric Bambi as I called her let us know it was her time she had been having upset tummy issues on and off for sometime that we had been treating, but Sunday we called the vet to the house as she didn't want her breakfast and the pro kolin wasn't working and her pain meds were passing through.
Jade was given a pain killing injection she was her normal self with the vet shaky trembles teeth chattering and heart racing (that's her normal) she was a little dopey after the injection (which we had been told to expect) but when she went out later we realised something wasn't right as she wouldn't come in and tried to run up the garden (we have masses of snow here and Jade was the most obedient girl we have ever had) when I went to get her but her back end was collapsing we eventually got her in by putting a blanket under her tummy/ribs she went and laid down on her blanket but started crying that is the first time we have ever heard her cry (not even with her bloat) so we called the vet back and she said she shouldn't have been in pain with the meds she had been given so we knew something else was wrong.

We new it was time and when the vet got here she agreed Jade did not shake, heart pound or teeth chatter she just laid there and didn't move.

Jade my sweet pea thank you for making the decision that it was your time.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Sorry for your loss <3 You will be in my thoughts. 

Play hard up in doggy heaven Jade. <3


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I can't believe she is gone...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jade, please go give my friend Gini a great big, sloppy wet Great Dane Christmas kiss for me. In return I guarantee that you will get the best hug _ever._ She loved big girls like you!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Rest In Peace now sweet Jade .... you little trooper

we're thinking of you and Gary


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> I can't believe she is gone...


 Ditto Lisa
Reading all these wonderful posts from across the world is amazing, Jade is truly loved. Y'know Im a real softie so my hearts just aching for you, but as you've already said we should be celebrating Jades long&glorious life, you did her proud and her you. God speed Jade, you'll be missed big girl xxx


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I can tell Jade was loved very much. She was truley your sweet pea!! Give Honey a hug I'm sure she's needing it now as do you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My heart aches for you and your loss of Jade. What a beautiful long life she had with you.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Jade...its just heartbreaking. RIP Jade


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, what a great dog Jade was.

- Tania


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Jade, please go give my friend Gini a great big, sloppy wet Great Dane Christmas kiss for me. In return I guarantee that you will get the best hug _ever._ She loved big girls like you!


Gini will be given the wettest sloppiest Great Dane Christmas kiss from Jade along with a head rub and Great Dane lean and Jade will love the best hug ever she is a great hugger. 

Lisa, Dave thank you every time I read a new post it sets me off all the kindness, I need someone to give me a kick up the bum to sort me out.

Jan that poem I am going to print and get framed thank you.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I am so so sorry, what sad news, my thoughts are with you and your family xx


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you Tracey (Mist) so much for getting the photo up for me just a nice way to remember Jade its not in her prime but just love it.
Emma thank you.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Jade ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so very sorry to hear that sweet Jade has left us. What a courageous and beautiful girl she was, she will be truly missed.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Tracey i am so sorry i was one of the lucky ones and met the lovely Jade.
RIP sweet girl play hard at the bridge.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

honeysmum said:


> Jade my sweet pea thank you for making the decision that it was your time.


Copper also went with no doubt and no having to think "If we did this, maybe.....".
It is hard, but such a blessing too to have the decision taken out of your hands. It is the last gift your oh so loving and generous girl could give you.:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:

I would have loved to have met her in real life, but am glad I had the joy of sharing her life for the last almost 2 years I've been on here.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

honeysmum said:


> Gini will be given the wettest sloppiest Great Dane Christmas kiss from Jade along with a head rub and Great Dane lean and Jade will love the best hug ever she is a great hugger.
> 
> Lisa, Dave thank you every time I read a new post it sets me off all the kindness, I need someone to give me a kick up the bum to sort me out.
> 
> Jan that poem I am going to print and get framed thank you.


 
Thank you, Tracey. Thank you.


----------



## Shelby's Dad (Dec 16, 2010)

Honeysmum, I am new here so I didn't get the chance to know Jade. I read thru this entire thread and it was obvious that Jade was a magnificent dog. My heart goes out to you and your family for your loss. Jade is looking down and wagging her tail and thanking you for all the wonderful years...


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Shelby's Dad said:


> Honeysmum, I am new here so I didn't get the chance to know Jade. I read thru this entire thread and it was obvious that Jade was a magnificent dog. My heart goes out to you and your family for your loss. Jade is looking down and wagging her tail and thanking you for all the wonderful years...


 Thank you for the kind comment and thank you for taking the time to read the whole thread, without the support of the wonderful members of this GRF community I don't know how I would have got through when Jade had Bloat 2 years ago the support everyone gave me was amazing.
Oh and welcome to GRF:wavey:


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

I feel truly honoured to have met Jade,
she is a real beauty and it is so obvious how much you doted on her 
sleep well Jade 
love Steph, Baz and of course Ruby lou xxx


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I am one of those who had the pleasure to meet Jade several times. I had never met a Great Dane before and Tracey will tell you, she took my breath away with her size, especially as when I sat down I had this large head inches away from mine! Well it didn't take me long to realise what a beautiful soft and gentle girl she was. I was treated to the Jade "lean" and loved visiting her along with her little sister Honey (Tracey and Garry too ).

I know the struggles you both had in the last few months never knowing if today would be the last day for her, she was such a trouper, and would always rally so the final decision never had to be made, although it was just a matter of time, and that must have been agonising...

I'm so sorry that I couldn't make that last visit to yours, and will come and visit very soon, I'm sure we'll need a girly night after the family Christmas is over. 

Thank you so much Jan for putting that poem on here, it is beautiful! Anyone who has lost a much beloved pet will truly absorb all of the words within it.

So a truly special girl has now gone to the bridge, an extra bright star, who will never be forgotten! My heart goes out to you and Garry and of course the lovely Honey, who will be wondering has happened to her big sis... Jade had the best humans ever, your care and devotion is outstanding and the fact that she made such a grand age is testament to that!

Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jade*

I am so very sorry about Jade.
I know she is playing with my Snobear and Smooch.
You gave her the greatest gift and set her free-the sky is much brighter with all our beloved pets at the Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jade my sweetpea you would have been 12 today Love Mummy Daddy and Honey.xxx


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm sorry for coming to this thread late, and I'm so sorry you lost your beautiful Jade.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Ah shoot.

Happy Birthday Jade.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

well I am sure they do great birthday parties at the rainbow bridge and it will sure be a special one
Happy Birthday Jade xxxx


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

Happy birthday Jade, you've got me all teary again! xxx


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jade, party hard girl you deserve it


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I was on nights last night and I looked up to the brightest star and wished Jade a happy birthday. She is missed on this forum already.
Tanya, so very nicely said. A lovely tribute to Jade and her humans. Got me all teary too, again!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Jade ~ Godspeed & Love


That is beautiful thank you.
Jan thank you for the lovely poem and Tanya for such a lovely tribute I am sorry I only just realised I hadn't responded to you all, trouble is I can hold it together until I read/see certain posts then I lose it.

Maggie1951 and Ray sent a beautiful remembrance candle so very kind thank you.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

honeysmum said:


> My thanks go to all of you for your kind thoughts about Jade she was so very very special words can not explain (she was amazing with Honey) but I would like to say a special thank you Jo Ellen and Daisy had I not read about Daisy we would have lost Jade 2 years ago so sorry that I hit it with you first Jo.


Oh Tracey, you don't need to apologize to me. It did hit me hard though, we've already talked about that. I'm sorry I wasn't here to share my feelings at the time, but you knew where to find me. I am thankful for that. And you understood how much Jade meant to me, thank you for that too.

Jade was special, to be sure. I have her picture here at work, I see her everyday. I'm sorry she had to leave, Tracey. She will surely be missed by many, but mostly by you :heartbeat


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh a special star shining, bless her and you, she will meet my Cracker and play happily ever after, what a beautiful dog, sending you caring thoughts. x


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm just reading this now. I'm so sorry for your loss and right before the holidays. I don't have any eloquent words of support to offer just that I'm thinking of you this very moment. She lived to a wonderful old age. I don't think I've ever heard of a GD living that long. God Speed Jade.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jade*

I am so very sorry about Jade!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

So so sorry​ 







FAREWELL PRECIOUS ~ JADE ~ RIP







​


----------

